# Finally a "Smart Watch" worth consideration?



## Silly

Hi folks,

As far as smart watches go I'm not a great fan at all. As I come from a design background, I can't really appreciate just the technology on its own. Unfortunately all the "smart watch" offerings thus far from the large tech giants have come out just pure ugly and have missed the opportunity by big time.

Looks like Motorola is trying now a different approach, which is heading more onto the right direction, but I think its still a long way to go.... Stainless steel case, changable straps, sapphire crystal....

Have a look at the Moto 360 which should come this summer... https://moto360.motorola.com
What are your thoughts? I personally don't care about the gimmicks like checking the twitter updates on my watch as I have a phone for that.... but if someone offered me a "smart watch" that looked like an ordinary Rolex/Omega/Patek from outside but had some super precise, cutting edge timekeeping and health monitoring technology inside I would probably be the first standing in the queue for it

I also like this guys concept:
This is the smartwatch Apple or Google needs to make | The Verge


----------



## mew88

Making it appear like a normal watch is a step in the right direction but still a no from me.

To have a usable display, a smartwatch would have to be relatively huge. Not a problem for the invicta wearing crowd but the moto 360 at 46mm would just look ridiculous on my 6 inch wrist.


----------



## DrTandoori

For me, the thing is... You'd have to wear a smartwatch everyday, else you shouldn't buy one. As it's basically an extention of your smartphone, people will get used to (a well-designed) one just like smartphones. A day without a smartphone? Don't think so. 
If I did get a smartwatch, wore it everyday, when would I wear the rest of my watches?


----------



## RejZoR

That for a change does look good.


----------



## WatchObsessed

Smart phones seem to belong to that category of things that seem indispensible to science fiction movies, but have little or no consumer need no matter how cool they are. The tech guys continually keep launching new models each year in order to fit a need that doesn't really exist. 

If everyone is walking around with smart phones and a smart phone will always have a larger screen and the ability to contain more computing power than a wrist watch then what is the point? 

Now to be fair, I have started to see a few folks walking around downtown with a Pebble, ipod nano or Samsung watch. The Apple Nano makes the most sense. Other than that, I don't see these things hitting critical mass. But we'll see.


----------



## 3leggedpony

For me the key hurdle they have to overcome is how it would be powered. If it needs daily charging like GPS watches or existing smart watches then it will quickly become just a novelty that gets left in the drawer. If it is solar powered or can be powered by winding (auto or manual) it may have some legs.


----------



## Andrew McGregor

So, I have a pebble, and for me it's a tool watch while I'm oncall. It's better than the phone for getting my attention to a notification. And yes, I do work for one of those tech companies, and for us it's a genuinely useful device.

But the thing is... when I'm NOT oncall, I don't want to be bothered with that many notifications. So I wear something else.


----------



## Silly

My point is - I don't want any notifications on my watch, I don't want to read emails on it nor browse the web, I don't want it to be linked with the mobile.... all I want from a "smart watch" is a SMART TIMEKEEPING functions, like uber fancy chronographs, world time for any city, even measure light and sound distance (when lightning strikes) or register lap times tracked with GPS when I'm racing... keep an eye on my health and heart rate when I'm running or doing some fitness activities... something in these lines.... and as I mentioned I want it to look like any ordinary mechanical watch, made of the same quality materials.

The charging issue is not a problem... I like the idea of the Moto 360 charging - it has a wireless charging plate on which you just simply throw your watch on and it will charge it up... although it would need to have decent battery life reserve.


----------



## borasar

this is the best concept to date https://kairoswatches.com/ comes in a lot of configurations and apparently available for preorder. Looks to be the first that is actually a hybrid watch


----------



## Andrew McGregor

Silly said:


> My point is - I don't want any notifications on my watch, I don't want to read emails on it nor browse the web, I don't want it to be linked with the mobile.... all I want from a "smart watch" is a SMART TIMEKEEPING functions, like uber fancy chronographs, world time for any city, even measure light and sound distance (when lightning strikes) or register lap times tracked with GPS when I'm racing... keep an eye on my health and heart rate when I'm running or doing some fitness activities... something in these lines.... and as I mentioned I want it to look like any ordinary mechanical watch, made of the same quality materials.
> 
> The charging issue is not a problem... I like the idea of the Moto 360 charging - it has a wireless charging plate on which you just simply throw your watch on and it will charge it up... although it would need to have decent battery life reserve.


Well, in that case... you want a Seiko Astron Chronograph, or more affordably the forthcoming GPS G-Shock, a Fenix, or an Ambit. Not quite the same thing as what people are calling a smartwatch.


----------



## BarracksSi

Andrew McGregor said:


> But the thing is... when I'm NOT oncall, I don't want to be bothered with that many notifications. So I wear something else.


I'm thinking the same thing. I would [potentially] wear one at work, and then switch to something more pleasant outside of work and on weekends.

Heck, at the moment, my vintage no-date Omega is a weekend watch mainly because it has no date window. A smartwatch would replace my Citizen* if it replaces anything.

*IMO, the brands priced at $2k and up don't have a thing to worry about. It's the ones priced near smartwatch territory, maybe $200-600, that stand to take the biggest hit as smartwatch ownership grows.


----------



## drunken monkey

I am of the mind that a smart watch will only really "work" if it can completely replace a phone.


----------



## fredrick

Smart watches are getting better as time goes by. I doubt that they will ever have a chance to displace or compete with hand held phones or communication devices due to the camera and photo features. This is where a hand held devices shine. Too difficult to snap photos from your wrist and nobody wants a huge display strapped to their wrist.

For now it is far easier and better to have all the communication and gizmo stuff on a phone and keep watches simple.


----------



## hovebomber

If a smart watch looks like this... I would consider it very seriously


----------



## Docrwm

Now, if you could put any watch face on it......then it might be worth a look. Plus it's Android.....never had a single Android piece of equipment that was worth much. Pass.


----------



## RejZoR

It would be awesome if you could change dials with famous watch models like AquaTerra, Planet Ocean, Submariner, Milgauss, AquaRacer etc. You wouldn't actually have to change the watch, you'd just change the face of it.


----------



## Silly

RejZoR said:


> It would be awesome if you could change dials with famous watch models like AquaTerra, Planet Ocean, Submariner, Milgauss, AquaRacer etc. You wouldn't actually have to change the watch, you'd just change the face of it.


Yep you can change the face.... they even held a competition recently for best faces for the moto 360....


----------



## rfortson

DrTandoori said:


> For me, the thing is... You'd have to wear a smartwatch everyday, else you shouldn't buy one. As it's basically an extention of your smartphone, people will get used to (a well-designed) one just like smartphones. A day without a smartphone? Don't think so.
> If I did get a smartwatch, wore it everyday, when would I wear the rest of my watches?


That's a good point. I think Google's implementation with this Motorola watch will work, but you're correct. I have to wear it everyday to make it work, and I want to wear my other watches.


----------



## sleepyhead123

To each their own. I'm sure there's a lot of people who see a vintage looking watch as the same as wearing a monocle or top hat in public. I'm not one for smartwatches because it's too small and does not replace the phone. Plus I have fingers larger than chopsticks. I also text quicker with two hands (granted I've got a S5 which is big), so pecking my wrist with one finger on a small screen doesn't appeal to me. But to each their own.


----------



## TheWalrus

Nope. Not for me. But, that's on a principled ground. They could make it look as nice, and wear as nice, as possible, and I still wouldn't go for it. I like watches not only for their time telling - but also because of their connection to the past. There's a 'less is more' simplicity going on here. I don't have the need or desire to check my texts or tweets (not that I have any) or social media on my wrist. I barely do on my phone.

Any smart watch would be wasted on me.


----------



## Docrwm

Silly said:


> Yep you can change the face.... they even held a competition recently for best faces for the moto 360....


Thanks, Very cool. I wonder if there will be challenges from the watch companies about doing so with real watch faces?


----------



## RBrylawski

I guess I'm becoming an "old codger" but just how connected do I really need - OR - want to be? I have my iPhone, my iPad, my iPod, my laptop and that's enough connection. I miss the days when a delay at the airport meant no one could bother me and I could read a magazine or people watch. Today, we're so connected that we're expected to work from anywhere and anyone can find us whenever. 

As much as I appreciate technology, I'm not likely going to jump on the smart watch wagon anytime soon. I've reserved my wrist for something, odd as it sounds, that simply and elegantly tells me the time of day and since all of my watches have a calendar complication, the date.


----------



## BarracksSi

I'd think that smartwatch developers are smart enough to not expect anyone to browse the web or type texts on their watch. You guys don't need to fret about how much that would suck.

Like I briefly said, what they need to figure out is what a smartwatch _shouldn't_ do. Pictures, meh; web browsing, no; music, sure; videos, nah; message alerts, sure; home security, maybe; mobile payments, ehhh... much bigger issue than a watch.


----------



## Alex_TA

I don't need one more electronic collar.


----------



## drhr

Trying to simplify and get less "connected". No thanks . . .


----------



## Nokie

> I don't need one more electronic collar.


Amen!


----------



## Andrew McGregor

BarracksSi said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. I would [potentially] wear one at work, and then switch to something more pleasant outside of work and on weekends.
> 
> Heck, at the moment, my vintage no-date Omega is a weekend watch mainly because it has no date window. A smartwatch would replace my Citizen* if it replaces anything.
> 
> *IMO, the brands priced at $2k and up don't have a thing to worry about. It's the ones priced near smartwatch territory, maybe $200-600, that stand to take the biggest hit as smartwatch ownership grows.


Interestingly, the watch I mostly go for when I'm not oncall is a Citizen Blue Angels World Chrono. I don't think those brands (Seiko, Citizen, Bulova, maybe even Hamilton and Tissot) have that much to worry about either, not at the higher end of their range anyway.

If I was looking at brand strategy for Pulsar or a great many of the fashion watch brands, however, I'd be worried.

We may even see Android Wear watches from some well-known brands... they can do a smartwatch if they don't have to do the software. Android Wear G-Shock? I bet that would sell.


----------



## Professor S

It's kinda cool but it's nothing for a WIS.

Why didn't they make that second hand sweep? Yuck...


----------



## John MS

What's the power reserve?


----------



## bigvatch

Been sayin ( could be wrong) that a rectangular smart watch won't take off. Needs to be traditionally round IMO if anything. I like this idea. It's basically the platform for the ULTIMATE digital watch. I like the idea that the round LCD display 'dial' can be really whatever you want it to be, like a 2 dial chrono.....pilot dial, any image you want etc, just the time, nothing etc, and with maybe traditional lugs for any kind of strap. It may compete with the territory of Suunto/Garmin/Casio outdoor wrist gear like the Ambit , Fenix Pathfinder etc. I think them along side Suunto, Casio as a better alternative, maybe they take off IMO. 

There is a reason why those Bell and Ross instrument panel watches aren't for everyone, or the royal oaks or even the JLC Reverso, or Frank Mueller watches . The Reverso is a beauty but not for all wrists IMO.


----------



## Andrew McGregor

Professor S said:


> It's kinda cool but it's nothing for a WIS.
> 
> Why didn't they make that second hand sweep? Yuck...


Power consumption, same as on a regular quartz. Although probably not such a big deal on one of these.


----------



## Ottovonn

I like the design of this smart watch. It's certainly better looking than the competitors' offerings. However, I'm afraid that this technology will become dated as the years go by. Part of the allure of a wrist watch is the timelessness (forgive the puns). I like knowing that my watch will accompany me on life's adventures. I appreciate older watches that can still be relied upon as timetelling devices. As someone here said, the historical aspect of watch ownership contributes to the appeal of a good, reliable timepiece. I can't say the same for my iPhone, of which I'm already considering replacing even though it's only two years old. I doubt any of us will pass down their smartphone to the next generation. A smartwatch? Probably even less so. By the time I have kids who are near adulthood, we may have chips in our heads that constantly relay data to our brains. Still, I think we'd be able to pass down a treasured "dumb" watch -- or maybe not. I fear for the future. 

So, I see smart watches as another form of disposable tech -- novel at first, but will fade as new interations are developed to add minor improvements to compete in a soon-to-be saturated wearable tech market. I may get one of these as more information is released. But I predict that within a year or two of release, it will be obsolete.


----------



## Jason_R

TheWalrus said:


> Nope. Not for me. But, that's on a principled ground. They could make it look as nice, and wear as nice, as possible, and I still wouldn't go for it. I like watches not only for their time telling - but also because of their connection to the past. There's a 'less is more' simplicity going on here. I don't have the need or desire to check my texts or tweets (not that I have any) or social media on my wrist. I barely do on my phone.
> 
> Any smart watch would be wasted on me.


Agree 100% and amen. I have zero interest in getting a notification of any sort on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RBrylawski

Ottovonn said:


> I like the design of this smart watch. It's certainly better looking than the competitors' offerings. However, I'm afraid that this technology will become dated as the years go by. Part of the allure of a wrist watch is the timelessness (forgive the puns). I like knowing that my watch will accompany me on life's adventures. I appreciate older watches that can still be relied upon as timetelling devices. As someone here said, the historical aspect of watch ownership contributes to the appeal of a good, reliable timepiece. I can't say the same for my iPhone, of which I'm already considering replacing even though it's only two years old. I doubt any of us will pass down their smartphone to the next generation. A smartwatch? Probably even less so. By the time I have kids who are near adulthood, we may have chips in our heads that constantly relay data to our brains. Still, I think we'd be able to pass down a treasured "dumb" watch -- or maybe not. I fear for the future.
> 
> So, I see smart watches as another form of disposable tech -- novel at first, but will fade as new interations are developed to add minor improvements to compete in a soon-to-be saturated wearable tech market. I may get one of these as more information is released. But I predict that within a year or two of release, it will be obsolete.


And the smartwatch manufacturers are counting on you wanting the next version and the next and the next. Planned obsolescence in motion........


----------



## Ace McLoud

I agree with most of these sentiments.

Where were you guys when I was getting crucified in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/smith...le-computers-yesteryears-watches-1042123.html ?


----------



## RejZoR

The main problem of smart watches is still the fact that you have to carry your phone with you, so that kinda defeats the whole purpose.

Smart watches obsession | RejZoR's little secrets

This is my view on the smart watches. While they are cool gadgets for techno freaks, they are rather useless in the current form. They really have to become a stand alone device that doesn't depend on the smart phone, to become useful. But then again, it will be very limited...


----------



## baronrojo

I'm not totally sure who will end up buying smartwatches and I am inclined to think that it will be a very small group or a passing fad. Not every piece of innovative technology is an instantaeous hit (Segways were going to change the world at one point...now the preferred method of transportation for mall cops). 

Watch aficionados appear to have the sentiment that they will not adopt smartwatches and stick to traditional watches...the younger crowd has already been molded into checking the time/messages/social media on their cell phone (they probably don't even think about the moment they are doing this...they just do it). Who will end up buying these things?


----------



## BarracksSi

RejZoR said:


> The main problem of smart watches is still the fact that you have to carry your phone with you, so that kinda defeats the whole purpose.
> 
> Smart watches obsession | RejZoR's little secrets
> 
> This is my view on the smart watches. While they are cool gadgets for techno freaks, they are rather useless in the current form. They really have to become a stand alone device that doesn't depend on the smart phone, to become useful. But then again, it will be very limited...





RejZoR's blog said:


> You get a notification for an SMS or e-mail. But, aren't SMS messages and e-mails, by their core design, well, designed to remain on your phone even if you don't notice them at first, so you can basically read them AFTER the meeting? What good is it to know that you've received an e-mail if you can't bloody read it because the phone is in your pocket and you're not suppose to take it out?


Wholly agree, at least in situations where you shouldn't dig out your phone. I tell people that text messages are like electronic Post-It notes, that I'll get to them when I get to them. I don't expect instant responses when I send them, and I despise having conversations through them.

A smartwatch might be more helpful in impractical or dangerous situations, like while driving or jogging. But, I think that such situations are more rare for most of us than we think.


----------



## Andrew McGregor

A lot of my notifications are alerts from automated systems that I have to read to decide if they're urgent or not. I can acknowledge receipt right from my Pebble, which stops the alert escalating to someone else, and that is far less distracting in a meeting than dragging my phone out or doing it on the laptop. Of course, if it's the rare 'fix me right now or else', I still have to get the laptop out... but I'm already thinking about the solution while I do that.

Also, it's a lot harder to miss a silent buzzer strapped to your wrist than one in your pocket... I notice the pebble go off even if I'm walking around, or even driving; although I don't drive when oncall, that would be irresponsible, I have tried using the Pebble for navigation alerts. That works, but the phone on a dash mount is better.

They're a real tool watch... but there's probably less than one in a hundred thousand people who needs one because their job is like mine. I know a lot of those people, and they mostly have Pebbles. I expect to see a lot of upgrades when the 360 comes out, because the Pebble works but isn't very nice about it.

Are they the next big thing for consumers? Maybe. I at least hope they don't flop to the extent that development stalls, because I would really like something better than a Pebble; plastic case, minimal water resistance, contact charger connection, rather lame screen, horrible software development process, all these things don't make me love the Pebble.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thread moved.


----------



## trott3r

Another pebble owner here.

I think a lot of people on this thread dont quite get the concept of the smartwatch.
It would probably need you to buy one to see how useful they are.

As to the above owner talkig about the look there is the pebble steel which is out now that may suit better.
Battery life is 4 to 7days

The smart watch is an extension of a smart phone rather a replacement.
If you dont have a smart phone then yes there is no point.

With smartphones being so large it is very convenient to have notifications of texts/calls on your wrist as it is quicker to see. Also there is no risk of damaging the phone trying to pull it out of your pocket before you miss the call.
No chance of getting the phone wet and also you can remote control your music from your wrist.
The best use i have is to leave the phone in one place in the house and not having to carry it around with me. Bluetooth 4 remains connected in all rooms despite concrete walls.

Think of it as a second display with some extras and you will be happy with it.
I got mine off ebay for £80 in the uk so they are relatively cheap just for interest, while not really getting it myself.
Now i am wedded to it


----------



## RBrylawski

trott3r said:


> Another pebble owner here.
> 
> I think a lot of people on this thread dont quite get the concept of the smartwatch.
> It would probably need you to buy one to see how useful they are.
> 
> As to the above owner talkig about the look there is the pebble steel which is out now that may suit better.
> Battery life is 4 to 7days
> 
> The smart watch is an extension of a smart phone rather a replacement.
> If you dont have a smart phone then yes there is no point.
> 
> With smartphones being so large it is very convenient to have notifications of texts/calls on your wrist as it is quicker to see. Also there is no risk of damaging the phone trying to pull it out of your pocket before you miss the call.
> No chance of getting the phone wet and also you can remote control your music from your wrist.
> The best use i have is to leave the phone in one place in the house and not having to carry it around with me. Bluetooth 4 remains connected in all rooms despite concrete walls.
> 
> Think of it as a second display with some extras and you will be happy with it.
> I got mine off ebay for £80 in the uk so they are relatively cheap just for interest, while not really getting it myself.
> Now i am wedded to it


I do get it. I just don't need or want it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garublador

Andrew McGregor said:


> Well, in that case... you want a Seiko Astron Chronograph, or more affordably the forthcoming GPS G-Shock, a Fenix, or an Ambit. Not quite the same thing as what people are calling a smartwatch.


I'm not sure that's what he means. With those you're comparatively limited as to what you can do. Imagine being able to change the dial and repurpose the sub-dials (or areas on the dial) on the fly either manually or automatically. If you're at the gym or working out you can have it show your heart rate and progress or even a map of where you've ran with distance traveled. If you're at work you can get the times in two additional time zones. At night it shows when the alarm will go off to wake you up. It's not like with a traditional chronograph where one or two sub-dials and one hand is useless unless you're using the chronograph function (which for most is probably rare). With a smart watch you can have a couple sub-dials that always give useful information and a lot of the information they can provide can't be provided by a traditional watch. If you connect it to a smartphone you can get even more types of information. Just getting Twitter updates, email, SMS and call information is pretty basic compared to what's possible.

Even if you ignore notifications, I could see having a few different dials you swipe between. One with the time, number of steps and number of flights of stairs (like a Fitbit), one with the time, current weather and weather for the next two days and one with power reserve and connection status.

If you start using reminders and lists on your phone it gets even more useful. You can have it show your grocery list (that can be added to from other devices, e.g. the wife can add stuff while you're on the way) when you get to the store or give you any reminder you set for any time of day or when you get to a location. With two kids these types of reminders are super useful for me and not having to get my phone out would be convenient. At least as convenient as not having to get my phone out every time I want to check the time. 

Even when you consider this is true:



trott3r said:


> The smart watch is an extension of a smart phone rather a replacement.
> If you dont have a smart phone then yes there is no point.


I think people are not really understanding how a smart watch could be used. Just the display itself and massively increased processing power makes these watches potentially much more useful than any traditional watch. In fact, it makes them much more useful than all of the different traditional watches combined as it can do all of their functions plus a lot more.

Though I will agree that they, at least for the foreseeable future, will be gadgets. A "vintage" smartwatch won't be nearly as cool or useful as a vintage watch. There's little chance they'll replace watches as jewelry. There are lots of social situations where a traditional watch will still be preferred. However, even if you don't care about the extra functionality, it's hard to argue that they won't be useful once fully fleshed out.


----------



## Medusa

I have two smart watches and truly appreciate their awesome power. Because of my experience with the new wearable technology I am looking forward to owning the Moto 360. Smart watches will never replace my traditional watches but they will certainly have a place in my collection.


----------



## shnjb

What do you guys think about the upcoming apple watch?


----------



## BarracksSi

shnjb said:


> What do you guys think about the upcoming apple watch?


Doesn't exist yet. Still just a rumor.

It's an interesting one to speculate about, though. The previous-generation iPod Nano was the closest thing to a smartwatch they've made, and it appeared to be discontinued before its potential was reached.

It's a great little iPod, maybe the best ever, but it's a terrible wristwatch. It's not waterproof at all, it needs recharging occasionally, and -- this is more important than you'd expect -- it needs you to press a button to display the time. These issues are what kept me from wearing mine every day.

The fact that it _did_ exist shows that Apple was messing around with the idea years ago, even if it was third parties that came up with the wristband to carry it. However, not all the best technology was available yet, like low-energy Bluetooth, ultra-efficient batteries, and a better way to recharge them.

I'll also put big money on Apple doing the same thing that they did with the original iPod and iPhone: wait to see what mistakes others make with competing products, then come up with something different that works better. The first iPod came out 3-4 years after the first MP3 players, remember?

Two main hurdles it needs to overcome: power supply, and its functions.

How it's powered comes from how to make it waterproof, IMO. My Garmin is merely splash-resistant thanks to the electrical contacts it has (or at least that's the excuse Garmin uses). Wireless charging would eliminate them, but it's still not any more convenient (maybe less so, because there aren't wireless charging pads in every car and coffee shop). Solar is the better option, but having a solar panel built into a display is just a patent and not a reality (as far as we know, anyway).

As far as what functions it should support, well, none of the other smartwatch makers have reached a consensus, have they? Camera or not? Should you be able to type on it, or only use voice commands, or neither? Heart rate or just a pedometer? Videos? Custom third-party apps?

There's a lot of pieces that need to fall into place before Apple releases a smartwatch. I say "releases" and not "develops" because we all know that they've been developing one for a long time. The waterproofing is the comparatively easy part -- the harder part is deciding what it _should_ do. Oh, there's a lot of things that it _could_ do, but many of them, like playing movies, can only achieved to a crappy standard on such a small device.

Frankly, I wouldn't be surprised if Apple chooses to not release a smartwatch at all.


----------



## DecaturStaley

This is the first smart watch that actually has me excited. I love Android and Chrome OS so I may be bias. I just feel like this iteration is working towards an actually useful device and not just a gimmick like the Galaxy Gear line. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## meth68

DecaturStaley said:


> This is the first smart watch that actually has me excited. I love Android and Chrome OS so I may be bias. I just feel like this iteration is working towards an actually useful device and not just a gimmick like the Galaxy Gear line.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I agree 100%, I keep giving them a chance, my pebble lasted about 3 days before I got rid of it, I pre ordered the new LG but cancelled it 2 days ago, because I am finally at a point where I think the moto360 has figured it out. I think of all that are due out, the 360 looks very interesting. I will stick it out with it for a bit. I just didn't see a point of going Samsung or LG next week with that 360 coming


----------



## WnS

Perfect for serial watch flippers, just change the screen.


----------



## MRoy888

I'm not really sure if this or any other smartwatch does it for me. It is a good looking watch though.


----------



## DecaturStaley

Moto 360 Pics And Review Show It Next To The LG G Watch, Confirm Wireless Charging, IP67 Water Resistance, Heart Rate Sensor, And Good Battery Life

http://www.lucaviscardi.eu/moto360-la-gallery-in-esclusiva/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

Just came across this article and a great gallery from the lucky user.

Looking kind of big, but it is pretty impressive still. It will be exciting to see where the wearable industry goes after this launch. Hopefully it will move away from gimmicky attempts at a device and become a truly useful part of daily life.


----------



## RBrylawski

Either that guy has a tiny wrist or that thing is HUGE!!!!


----------



## meth68

DecaturStaley said:


> Moto 360 Pics And Review Show It Next To The LG G Watch, Confirm Wireless Charging, IP67 Water Resistance, Heart Rate Sensor, And Good Battery Life
> 
> Moto360, la gallery in esclusiva ‹ Mister Gadget
> 
> Just came across this article and a great gallery from the lucky user.
> 
> Looking kind of big, but it is pretty impressive still. It will be exciting to see where the wearable industry goes after this launch. Hopefully it will move away from gimmicky attempts at a device and become a truly useful part of daily life.


Came across it as in took it from my post? Maybe it was just pure coincidence but i posted the same review and gallery as well lol


----------



## DecaturStaley

meth68 said:


> Came across it as in took it from my post? Maybe it was just pure coincidence but i posted the same review and gallery as well lol


Nope sorry, really did just come across it. You can see at the end of the URL I linked that I was reading it my my Pulse app. I guess I'm not the only one that thought it was good info, sorry to repeat it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## meth68

DecaturStaley said:


> Nope sorry, really did just come across it. You can see at the end of the URL I linked that I was reading it my my Pulse app. I guess I'm not the only one that thought it was good info, sorry to repeat it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Haha no worries, i didn't mind I just found it odd especially since 1 was a review link and the other was a gallery on a foreign site. Anyways I passed on the LG gear waiting for this 360 and its shaping up to be pretty nice. I cant wait until people skin it to look like a real watch face which would be cool to swap on a regular basis


----------



## kpjimmy

I was hankering down for the 360 to drop but was curious about the AW software. Being at it's current stage of infancy, I decided to see what it had in store and if I should get the 360 at all. I got a great deal on the LG G Watch and I drank the kool aid within a day and flipped my Pebbles. Both of them. My kickstarter and matte black pebble steel. Now waiting in the wings for the 360


----------



## meth68

We finally have a price tag folks and more pics 
Moto 360 Shows Up At Best Buy With Full Specs And $250 Price Tag, Listed As 'Coming Soon'


----------



## shnjb

Waiting for apple


----------



## oroloi

shnjb said:


> Waiting for apple


Same Here


----------

